# Power Point  caractères spéciaux



## Jean1964 (28 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

D'un jour à l'autre Power Point ne reconnaît plus les accents. Par exemple "é" devient "..." L'apostrophe se transforme en petit j stylisé. "À" est remplacé par une croix, etc.

Ce problème ne se présente pas sur Word.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, ce serait sympa.

Merci


----------



## Zeshh (3 Septembre 2016)

Ah ... ton clavier mac est peut être pas pris en charge sur ce programme... tente avec un clavier usb Windows ?


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2016)

Jean1964 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> D'un jour à l'autre Power Point ne reconnaît plus les accents. Par exemple "é" devient "..." L'apostrophe se transforme en petit j stylisé. "À" est remplacé par une croix, etc.
> 
> ...


Que veux-tu dire par "ne reconnaît plus" : il s'agit des caractères que tu ajoutes ou de ceux déjà présents dans les documents ?


----------

